# What's your game plan for the next few days before the test?



## lundy (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm planning on going through the chapters of the MERM for my depth section just as a refresher for the depth. .

edit: Or I might just watch Daredevil on Netflix till the test. I feel like I can't learn anymore.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Apr 13, 2015)

i'm going to finish working (again) the last 30 afternoon problems from the ncees sample exam tomorrow. And rework some econ and hvac problems on weds. I'm taking Thursday off work to scope out the exam site and then will skim through my references and make sure everything is tabbed and ready to go for Friday!


----------



## lundy (Apr 13, 2015)

I'm rooting for you MechE! Just a few more days for us


----------



## TheBigPig (Apr 14, 2015)

Running through the PM portion of the NCEES sample exam again today. I'm at the point now where I don't think I'm going to learn anything new, but just want to be sure I haven't forgotten anything. Tomorrow I have some non-quantitative problems to work from the class that I took. Thursday I will be packing everything up and hopefully be ready for the exam.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 14, 2015)

MechE_in_PA said:


> i'm going to finish working (again) the last 30 afternoon problems from the ncees sample exam tomorrow. And rework some econ and hvac problems on weds. *I'm taking Thursday off work to scope out the exam site and then will skim through my references and make sure everything is tabbed and ready to go for Friday!*




Can't emphasize how important that is. A lot of good information there. Taking Thursday off will allow you to decompress a bit. You don't want to be thinking of work on Thursday when you have to take this exam the following day. Also scoping out the exam location is crucial. If you're driving to the site, you want to get up and be out of the house the time you plan on leaving Friday. This will get you used to that routine and give you a better idea of what the traffic is going to be like. Once you get to the exam area, if you're allowed, take a walk to the actual site. You may not be allowed in the actual room but at least you can find the room/building location.

Lastly, definitely double check that you've packed all your exam materials. There are quite a few threads with good recommendations on here. Typical items:

1. Exam authorization letter and State ID

2. Reference books (MERM/CERM, steam tables, etc.) -- make sure you flip the books over and shake to remove any loose material

3. Approved calculator (you really should have two)

4. Money - quarters, small change

5. Ear plugs if you've practiced with them

6. Aspirin if you're prone to headaches

7. Sweater (you can always remove it if you get hot)

8. Depending on your test location you may/may not be allowed to have food/drinks

That list isn't meant to be comprehensive but should give you a good idea what you need to take with you.

Again, good luck everyone.


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 14, 2015)

Ramnares P.E. said:


> MechE_in_PA said:
> 
> 
> > i'm going to finish working (again) the last 30 afternoon problems from the ncees sample exam tomorrow. And rework some econ and hvac problems on weds. *I'm taking Thursday off work to scope out the exam site and then will skim through my references and make sure everything is tabbed and ready to go for Friday!*
> ...




Don't forget the tush cush!!!


----------



## dulceenea (Apr 14, 2015)

You might bring a cushion to sit on; the chairs are usually pretty hard and uncomfortable, especially after 8 hours + sitting....


----------



## dulceenea (Apr 14, 2015)

Just saw the "Tush Cush" advise.......important !!!!


----------



## ptatohed (Apr 14, 2015)

And very seldom talked about, but authorized, are two straight edges, and even a magnifying glass I believe. I brought the two straight edges to my Seismic, Survey, and NCEES (one ruler/scale and one protractor). I may have used them once or twice but I could have easily got by without them. Just tossing out the reminder.


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 14, 2015)

^^^ Good point ptato. I brought my machinist rule which came in pretty handy.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 14, 2015)

ptatohed said:


> And very seldom talked about, but authorized, are two straight edges, and even a magnifying glass I believe. I brought the two straight edges to my Seismic, Survey, and NCEES (one ruler/scale and one protractor). I may have used them once or twice but I could have easily got by without them. Just tossing out the reminder.






I was planning on bringing one. Two solves the problem of not marking the nomographs. Never thought of this .... thanks!

I should probably take this TI-36X which I've never used out of the packaging and figure out how to use it, huh?


----------



## Ramnares P.E. (Apr 14, 2015)

John Q said:


> ptatohed said:
> 
> 
> > And very seldom talked about, but authorized, are two straight edges, and even a magnifying glass I believe. I brought the two straight edges to my Seismic, Survey, and NCEES (one ruler/scale and one protractor). I may have used them once or twice but I could have easily got by without them. Just tossing out the reminder.
> ...




Nah, you should definitely take your calculators to the exam in the packaging. You are highly encouraged to take the exam with them in the package as well. This way you take the exam on expert-mode and you can return them for a refund/beer money.


----------



## TheBigPig (Apr 14, 2015)

@ John Q,

Better yet, go buy the same exact calculator that you plan on using, leave it in the packaging and return it once you don't use it during the exam. I think this is better than having something that you are unfamiliar with.


----------



## John QPE (Apr 14, 2015)

You mean I can't use my TI-89 Titanium plugged into my laptop?


----------



## Ken PE 3.1 (Apr 14, 2015)

John Q said:


> You mean I can't use my TI-89 Titanium plugged into my laptop?


You could, although you might hold the record for leaving early.


----------



## Porter_ (Apr 14, 2015)

what's all this calculator talk? just use the calculator app on your iPhone. if you turn it sideways it's a scientific calculator!


----------



## John QPE (Apr 14, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> what's all this calculator talk? just use the calculator app on your iPhone. if you turn it sideways it's a scientific calculator!






I have FlowMaster on my phone too! BOOM!


----------



## cupojoe PE PMP (Apr 15, 2015)

Porter_ said:


> what's all this calculator talk? just use the calculator app on your iPhone. if you turn it sideways it's a scientific calculator!


I recommend just using the TI-89 app.


----------



## lundy (Apr 15, 2015)

Last night I finished the depth NCEES HVAC and Refrigeration test in 3 hours and missed a couple. Monday night finished the breadth in 2 hours and missed 4. Tonight I plan on just packing and relaxing.


----------



## Porter_ (Apr 15, 2015)

sounds like you're in good shape lundy. good luck!


----------



## TheBigPig (Apr 15, 2015)

I think I am done studying now, The goal is to avoid simple, stupid mistakes on the exam and get the ones right that I know how to do. I plan on getting everything packed up tonight and ready to go. My wife is excited to get the dining room back in order.


----------



## lundy (Apr 15, 2015)

TheBigPig said:


> My wife is excited to get the dining room back in order.


I totally agree. My books have been on the dinner table the past 5 months. Looking forward to putting them in a box or bringing some back to work.


----------



## NB15 (Apr 15, 2015)

I had such plans of all the practice problems I was going to work this week. I ran out of steam today and started the last stage of tabbing, organizing notes and making sure there aren't any loose papers I forgot in the binder flaps. For all the problems I didn't get to do, I'll just note what the types are and make a separate index with keywords or something tonight and tomorrow. Handwritten index since who owns home printers anymore??? I couldn't borrow the company mega xerox to bring home like I've borrowed all these binders...only because it wouldn't fit in the cab. :blush2:


----------



## John QPE (Apr 16, 2015)

Literally crushed the 2014 NCEES practice exam yesterday. I'm as ready as I'll ever be, but still a nervous wreck.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Apr 16, 2015)

Did a dry run to the cc was in the parking garage at 10 til 7, even with taking "the scenic route" and scoped out the lobbies and elevators, but could not get to the conference rooms, but at least I know what to expect.


----------



## MechE_in_PA_PE (Apr 16, 2015)

Whoops hit send to early, now I'm off to skim through the references one last time and start packing up my kits.


----------



## lundy (Apr 16, 2015)

I'm relaxed, having a beer while tabbing and packing


----------

